
Why US election maps should show both the popular and the electoral votes - lisacrost
https://lisacharlotterost.github.io/2016/10/19/election-map/
======
lisacrost
Approximately half of the population can’t find themselves and their planned
vote on the US election maps on FiveThirtyEight, the New York Times or the
Washington Post.

In this blog post I argue that we should show not just the electoral votes,
but the popular votes as well. And I show how we can do that.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on that. Agree? Disagree?

